# Wie Protokoll / Verlauf in psd-Datei speichern?



## Katzenstreu (20. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte den Verlauf, bzw. das Protokoll, das durch
Bearbeitungen einer Datei entsteht, in der psd-Datei oder in sonst irgendeiner Datei, speichern. Ist das irgendwie möglich?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## famuz (9. September 2007)

Klar geht das.

*edit - preferences* haken rein bei *history log*.

Ganz ausführlich? Das hier lesen.

Gruss.


----------

